# Soooo what if



## blackdragon77 (Sep 9, 2015)

So yea I adopted my new rat Isabella, as I posted in the Say Hello category. Well when I went to the house to get her. The lady who had her told he she breeds rats, but her husband is no longer allowing her to do so. Ok, so My concern, is She told me that Isabella MIGHT be prego. I think she told me that because all he females had babies all on the same day. Isabella is very tiny, but she had told me she may get bigger. So its not like shes going to have babies tomorrow. But yet is a possibility down the road. 

I would like you guys to educate me if you could on how to care for Isabella, and her babies if she does go down this road. 
She had told me that she would not have sold her to me know she was prego, but she was not sure, so she sold her to me. 

All i know is that Isabella will have a better life with me, she will no longer be a breeder rat. and her babies, will not have that fate either, if she is having babies. 
And as far as I know she being forced by her husband to stop breeding. 

let me know what I can do for Isabella. thanks.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, the gestation period for rats is 3 weeks, many rats don't start to show their pregnant bellies until week 3. Assuming that Isabella is pregnant she will have nipples that are more noticeable, she will be nesting. It is advisable to put mother rats in a tank for birth so that the babies don't fall out of a wire cage. Also how old is Isabella approximately, and what food does she eat?

Note: I have never cared for a pregnant rat, this is just the advice I have read elsewhere on this forum.


----------

